# Fehler bei MyODBC 3.51



## McStefan (8. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte unter win server 2003 den MyODBC Treiber installieren.
Die Installation läuft auch ohne Fehler durch.
Leider kann ich aber keine Verbindung herstellen, es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Die Setup-Routinen für MySQL ODBC 3.51 Driver können nicht geladen werden. Systemfehlercode: 126

Leider konnte ich nirgends rausfinden was der Systemfehlercode 126 ist und vor allem wie man ihn beseitigen kann.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Usch (10. März 2004)

Hallo McStefan,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem. In einem anderen Forum, an dessen Adresse ich mich nicht mehr erinnere, fand ich folgenden Tip, der mein Problem beseitigte:
    1. Treiber 3.51 nochmal deinstallieren
    2. älteren Treiber 2.50 installieren
    3. Treiber 3.51 noch einmal installieren
Ich hoffe, Dir damit helfen zu können.

Herzliche Grüße! Usch


----------



## McStefan (11. März 2004)

Hi Usch,

vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber lieder führte er nicht zum Erfolg, der Fehler bleibt der Gleiche 

Aber einen Versuch war's wert!

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Usch (11. März 2004)

Hallo McStefan,

tut mir leid, daß es nicht geklappt hat. Inzwischen habe ich meine Informationsquelle wiedergefunden:

http://www.kofler.cc/forum/forumthread.php?rootID=1944

Dort steht noch ein weiterer Hinweis. Vielleicht hilft der Dir weiter.

Herzliche Grüße! Usch


----------



## McStefan (11. März 2004)

Hi Usch,

kein Problen, denn mit dem jetzigen Beitrag hast Du mir dafür umso mehr geholfen. Der MyODBC läuft jetzt!

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------

